# "Heritage Dr Pepper" , Throwback Pepsi, Mt. Dew, & Passover Coke



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you notice the latest in the soft drink industry: real sugar!

How funny it is that we are seeing more of a movement back to "real sugar" instead of the high fructose corn syrup that is the base of these bubbly treats in our time and the spur of controversy.

Dr Pepper has had something called "Dublin" since day one (my son is a Dr Pepper Phd. and can give you detailed history if you need it), and now in our area we are seeing "heritage" Dr Pepper. 

Also sighted is "throwback" Pepsi and Mt. Dew.

In the northwest, we have Jones soda, which is famous for its cane sugar recipe and its bizarre flavors at holiday times (turkey, pepto bismol...)

Mexican Coca Cola and Pepsi products, usually sold in bottles at Mercados or Tiendas, are often made with cane or beet sugar exclusively.

And yesterday, I heard a blurb that Coke will be marketing a Coke for Passover that is made with Kosher sugar blessed by a rabbi.

 I'll probably wait and have my can of Diet Chemicals later this afternoon.... .

Cheers!


----------



## George Bailey (Mar 5, 2010)

That's why black coffee is the only Godly alternative!


----------



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2010)

What is worse for you: real sugar or high fructose corn syrup? Or does it matter?

Coke made with real sugar sounds wonderful. I love Coke, though I rarely drink it.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 5, 2010)

George Bailey said:


> That's why black coffee is the only Godly alternative!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2010)

HFC is not a healthy alternative to sucrose. I will have to see if I can somehow put the information that I've been gathering on that into a form I can post. My interest in this came from the common practice of feeding honey bees HFC during the winter and the problems that have begun to crop up from that practice.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 5, 2010)

Here in LA we can get real cane sugar Coca-Cola at a number of Mexican restaurants and convenience stores. It is SO MUCH better than the other kind. 

We also have a soda shop near my home that has over 500 different types of rare sodas (all in glass bottles). You can order from them online. 

Galco's Soda Pop Stop


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the old Coke, made with real sugar, is so much better than what's been on the market since the late 70s -- it also seemed fizzier- but that just might have been younger taste buds. The flap over New Coke in the late 80s seemed so bizarre because nothing was said about the earlier change!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 5, 2010)

Coke made in Mexico has real sugar...unless something new has happened.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;fhtTU-guW60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhtTU-guW60[/video]


----------



## Andres (Mar 5, 2010)

Tripel said:


> What is worse for you: real sugar or high fructose corn syrup? Or does it matter?


 
I would guess sugar because at least it's real and not manufactured.


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> I think the old Coke, made with real sugar, is so much better than what's been on the market since the late 70s -- it also seemed fizzier- but that just might have been younger taste buds. The flap over New Coke in the late 80s seemed so bizarre because nothing was said about the earlier change!


 
They cut the carbonation when they went to plastic bottles and thin disposable glass. What they sell today in the US is certainly not the 'Real Thing'.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Canadian "pop" has real sugar as well.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 6, 2010)

Why Americans ever put up with the 1970s changeover to corn syrup is beyond me. The soft drink makers can't sell that swill in other countries, but we buy it by the tubfull. That's good news about the "heritage" products. Hope they catch on.


----------

